# Budget 40 inch TV



## naveen4ru (Oct 8, 2015)

Budget: Around 40k
Brand: Sony/Samsung/LG
Size: 40 inch minimum
Features: Full HD, screen mirroring, WiFi not mandatory
Make: 2015
Most importantly should last atleast 10 years

Friends based on above requirements please suggest me a good TV of 2015 make. Planningto but this month end.

Also one question to Banglaore shoppers: I often here Bajaj 0% EMI. Are they really 0%. Any experience anybody?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 13, 2015)

Check out paytm for good offer. max 9999 rupees cashback in Paytm wallet. 
Sony R series 40 incher could be sourced around 39.5k after cashback. There is Toshiba L5400 Android TV too around 35k. Samsung & LG models too available.

*paytm.com/shop/g/electronics/home-entertainment/televisions?price=38360,73990&screen_size_filter=41%20-%2045,36%20-%2040&sort_price=0&brand=2578,2583,2656,18489,2563,2572,2573&screen_resolution=full%20hd



I've shortlisted *Panasonic TH-42C410D* with 3 yrs warranty @42k. After cashback it will be @ 32k effective pricing. Waiting for it to restock.


----------

